
MiniWeb: an entire site in one JSON object - herdrick
http://dean.edwards.name/weblog/2007/05/miniweb/
======
zemaj
That's vaguely cool, but any javascript can be encased in JSON, so it's just
saying the entire site is in js - why would you want to do that?

